# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  تبدیل کد vb یا هر زبان دیگر به اسمبلی(اساتید به داد برسید)

## Ehsan Zand

با عرض سلام خدمت اساتید اسمبلی
می خواستم منو راهنمایی کنید که آیا برنامه ای برای تبدیل زبان برنامه نویسی
vb یا vb.net یا ++c به زبان اسمبلی هست یا نه ؟ یا کلا چه زبانهایی به اسمبلی
قابل تبدیل هستند؟ چون می خواستم برای یک میکرو کنترولر (PIC16F84A) برنامه
بنویسم ولی اسمبلی بلد نیستم و می خوام که این کار رو با یک زبان سطح بالا 
انجام بدم. آیا امکانش هست؟
پیشاپیش ممنونم.

----------


## Inprise

میتونی برای کنترلر ات با زبانهائی مثل C یا پاسکال یا بیسیک برنامه بنویسی ، و با کامپایلر مخصوص و سازگار باینری تولید کنی ، یعنی الزاما" مجبور به استفاده از اسمبلی نیستی ؛

----------


## Ehsan Zand

با ویژوال بیسیک یا خود بیسیک. در ضمن کامپایلرش رو از کجا گیر بیارم؟ اسمش چیه؟

----------


## anubis_ir

Compilers For PIC :

*standard Basic* 
_http://www.mikroelektronika.co.yu/english/product/compilers/mikrobasic/screenshots.htm

*standard Pascal* 
_http://www.mikroelektronika.co.yu/english/product/compilers/mikropascal/screenshots.htm

----------


## hbs592

من در Turbo c 3.1 برنامه را به زبان c می نوشتم و بعد کد زیر را در داخل برنامه اضافه می کردم:
asm
}

{

بعد که کمپایل میکردم برنامه رو 

می دیدم 
علاوه بر کد.exe , obj , bak یک کد دیگری نیز اضافه می شد که asm یا همان کد اسمبلی بود
چیزی که خودم تجربه کردم

البته کد اسمبلی که می داد خیلی پیشرفته و با تعداد خطوط زیاد بود.

----------

